# Anfangen mit Fliegenfischen



## tim3108 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich möchte mit dem Fliegenfischen auf Forelle und Döbel hauptsächlich mit Trocken fliege anfangen.Welches Gerät ist für einen Anfänger (Noch nie eine Fliegenrute benutzt) zu Empfehlen?


----------



## ATRiot01 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anfangen mit Fliegenfischen*

Kommt aufs Gewässer an und die zu erwartende Fischgrösse, normal würde ich für Einsteiger eine Klasse 4/5 WF empfehlen, wobei DT zum Trockenwedeln besser ist allerdings nicht so *simpel* zu handeln wie ne DT.
Allerdings ist grade das Fliegenflischen am Anfang recht komplex was die Schnurtypen und deren Verwendung, die Rutenklassen, die Vorfächer und die Fliegen selbst und vor allem die verschiedenen Wurfstiele betrifft das sich die Investition in einen Kurs durchaus lohnt.
Wenn es bei Dir in der Nähe Forellen und auch Döbel hat MUSST du das FF versuchen, eine wahnsinnig geile Fischerei´mit riesigem Spassfaktor.
Und versteif dich nicht zu sehr auf die Trockenfliege^^


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anfangen mit Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Tim3108,

wie schon ATRiot01 geschrieben hat, versteife Dich nicht so sehr auf das Trockenfliegenfischen. Wo es gut geht ist das absolut die Spitze, aber oft geht eben trocken nichts. Da muss man dann es eben anders versuchen. Ich persönlich fische auch gerne trocken aber mit der Nymphe eben öfters, denn im Gegensatz zur Trockenfliege geht die Nymphe fast immer.
Ein Kurs wäre auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen - oder Du hast einen Bekannten der dich anlernen kann. Aber ein halbwegs guter Fliegenfischer muss nicht unbedingt ein guter Lehrer sein. Ich selbst fische schon 55 Jahre mit der Fliege und bin ein ganz brauchbarer Werfer, aber ich bin bestimmt ein schlechter Lehrer und dem ich das Fliegenwerfen beibringen würde, das wäre eine arme Sau. Deshalb lasse ich das auch und beschränke mich mehr auf praktische Tipps.
Eine 5er Rute, Länge, je nach Gewässer zwischen 8 und 9 Fuß, dazu eine 5er WF (Schnur) wäre jetzt meine Empfehlung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anfangen mit Fliegenfischen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ein Kurs wäre auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.



Kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Ich habe mir vor vielen Jahren bei Rudi Heger ein "Komplettpaket" gegönnt. Wurfkurs mit gestelltem Gerät und anschließendem rabattierten Einkauf und einen Bindekurs. Das war nicht billig, aber jeden Pfennig wert!


----------



## Flyfisher1 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anfangen mit Fliegenfischen*

Hallo, am einfachsten und erflogversrechendsten , ist das Fischen mit der Nassfliege. Die kann man einfach mit der Schur abdriften lassen und wieder einstrippen. Die Bisse kommen oft heftig. Also erschrick nicht. Wenn es dir dann noch gelingt' die Schnur querüber zu werfen, soweit wie möglich zum anderen Ufer und herumschwingen lässt, sollte den ersten Fischen nichts im Wege stehen. Wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnt, wirst du , um befriedigende Ergebnisse zu erzielen, nicht um einen Kurs herum kommen. Im Frühjahr gebe ich für die Jungangler in Limburg / Lahn einen Wurfkurs  ( Jugendbetreuer ) !
Wenn du nicht zu weit weg wohnst, kannst du da mitmachen. Bei Interesse PN. an mich. Wenn der genau Termin steht, kann ich dir dann Bescheid geben.


----------



## lifeofmyown (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anfangen mit Fliegenfischen*

Bei mir gab es "damals" (ist erst drei Jahre her) keinen Kurs in der Nähe. Ich habe mir dann ein Buch uebers Fliegenfischen gekauft und bei youtube Videos angeschaut. Hab mir dann eine gebrauchte Rute gekauft und einfach losgelegt.
Nächstes Jahr ist es an der Zeit mir jetzt bessere Ausruestung zuzulegen. 
Ist am Anfang sicher nicht leicht und grossartige Kunstwuerfe vollbringe ich auch nicht. Ich habe aber Spass und fange Fische! #h


----------

